
Ask HN: What CI/CD tool are you using to deploy to Kubernetes? - phil3k
I am looking for a CI&#x2F;CD tool (on-premise&#x2F;cloud) that provides the most pain-free way to set up deployment pipelines targeting differently labeled cloud environments (Dev, QA, Staging, etc..) and promoting services from one to the next.
======
Maria_micro
Microtica ([https://microtica.com](https://microtica.com)).

You can create separate environments with one or multiple Kubernetes clusters.
You can create a Kubernetes infrastructure for AWS in 15mins from the UI and
you can also connect your existing Kubernetes cluster.

Deployment of services and monitoring through integrated dashboard, you can
view and monitor deployments, pod logs etc.

There is no vendor lock-in, all resources created on your AWS account are done
in a cloud-native way so you can continue operate the infrastructure without
Microtica if you would like to do so.

Support for Kubernetes deployments targeting differently labeled cloud
environments is in our roadmap and will be available soon.

------
verdverm
CircleCi, Jenkins, Google Cloud Build

Want to look at Argo

Pain is relative, the least painful setup depends on information beyond what
you have posted this far.

------
joeblow9999
concourse

